# adding internet to MRV - head is spinning from reading this forum!



## BigWaylon (Jul 6, 2011)

First post.

Been browsing on-and-off for a couple weeks, with several hours dedicated tonight looking at diagrams/photos/etc of different layouts.

I don't know all of the part numbers I own regarding splitters, etc, so I'll give all the information I have that I hope can be useful.

First, I've had service for less than two years and had a SWM setup initially installed...in case that makes a difference on green label splitters, etc.

I have an HR22, an HR23 and an R22 currently hooked up with WHDVR, and all three have the white DECA boxes attached. All is working just fine.

When I originally went through the WHDVR setup, it took a couple of weeks, hours on the phone and finally being sent to the "special" case handlers to get it all straightened out. No problems after all that was done. However, when I got it all turned on, I told them I didn't want the internet connection, so I never got any additional equipment.

My wife found the Exercise VOD channel today, and when we hit the button it obviously said "no internet connection found" (or something close to that). I know I've ready all kinds of stuff about having to use the Cinema kit, can't use the ethernet ports, etc...but don't really know what the real story is. I know in some cases that D* just won't support it, and in some it may not work.

I said what the heck, and pulled the ethernet cable out of the back of my BluRay player and plugged it into the back of the HR23. I was then able to download the VOD programming, so obviously an internet connection exists.

However, I don't even see the VOD channels in the guide on the HR22 or R22. If I manually type in the channel, it says "not available". They did show up on the HR23 before I ever had an internet connection, so I was assuming the lack of a connection in the other two rooms isn't the reason.

So, the series of questions:
1. Why don't the VOD channels show up on the other two boxes? (all I see in that range is 1000, 1100 and 1999)
2. Will the one ethernet connection in the back of the HR23 give me internet on the other boxes?
3. If the answer to #2 is "no", what's my next best option, with money being a consideration. I do know I found this post in the Connected Home Installation Pictures: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2459468#post2459468 which would be free to me since I already have the router and a DECA box in the same room. 
4. If the above route isn't the best one, would buying the black box broadband DECA (I saw it on eBay for ~$15) be the next best route? Other than a 2-way splitter and that box, do I need anything else?
5. Once I go with one of those two methods (or something else you suggest), that will give me internet on all boxes, right? and all I'd want to do at that point is disconnect the ethernet I hooked up today to the HR23?
6. Is running ethernet to each box individually something that would work instead?

Thanks in advance...if I need to provide more info, please let me know!!

Greg


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Since you removed the existing ethernet cable from your HR23 to connect it to the router, that DVR was no longer connected to the others via DECA networking.

A BB DECA would probably be the best way to go. You need to split the signal and make an ethernet connection from that DECA to your router (and return the ethernet cable between the HR23 and its DECA). A green label splitter should be used.


----------



## BigWaylon (Jul 6, 2011)

bobnielsen said:


> Since you removed the existing ethernet cable from your HR23 to connect it to the router, that DVR was no longer connected to the others via DECA networking.
> 
> A BB DECA would probably be the best way to go. You need to split the signal and make an ethernet connection from that DECA to your router (and return the ethernet cable between the HR23 and its DECA). A green label splitter should be used.


I evidently was not very clear in what I posted...sorry.

I didn't remove anything from my HR23 or connect anything to a router. I left the DECA attached to the HR23 (I was able to watch something from another DVR on the TV with the HR23, and vice versa).

What I did do was pull the ethernet connection out of my BluRay DVD player that I was using for NetFlix, etc...and plugged it into the second ethernet port on the back of the HR23 (DECA box still plugged into the other port).

Out of curiosity, I pulled up the menu on my R22 last night and fumbled my way through until I found something about Network Setup and was able to choose Connect Now. It came back and said it was now connected to the internet...with the only internet connection at all being the ethernet cord going into the back of the HR23. I still don't have the VOD channels showing up on the R22 (or the HR22)...so I'm not really sure how to even test to see if internet is working.

What is something I can do to test the other two boxes in the currect configuration for internet connection? I did go hit the Connect Now button on my HR22 and just got "Your receiver is connected to D* via the Internet." and Result Code: 88-022. When I hit continue, I get the screen that says: "Congratulations! You have successfully connected your receiver to your home network and the Internet. Your internet connection gives you access to CINEMAplus, our video on demand service. Over the next 24 hours, your receiver will gather all the CINEMAplus program data. All CINEMAplus channels and programs will not be available until the end of the 24 hour period." When I hit continue again, I just get the WHDVR menus for Share Playlist and Allow Deletion.

Is the safest and most tested way to just add the BB DECA into the mix?

What still confuses me is the fact that the D* website says:

"_*CINEMA Connection Kit:*
Self-Installation
This kit provides everything you need to set up your HD DVR for DIRECTV CINEMA™, including a wireless adapter and easy step-by-step instructions. 
Please note: If you have Whole-Home DVR service and you do not have a wireless router, you will need to order the CINEMA Connection Kit with professional installation._"

I went to the site and added it to my cart, and it shows $25 for the part and $49 for "Professional Installation"...I guess it's professional by default because I'm paying them $49, right? 

Does the $15 BB DECA box get me the same result?

OK...forgive me, I keep trying things while I type. I'm at the TV upstairs with the HR22 now. The only internet connection of any kind right now is still the ethernet cable into the back of the HR23 downstairs. I just hit Menu and CINEMAplus on the remote...then selected a free movie to Record. Then I went to my List and it showed that it was downloading. Once it hit 1%, I hit play and it started playing.

So, as of now, with one ethernet in the back of the HR23, and all three DECA boxes still connected, it looks like I have internet connection on all three DVRs? Doesn't that go against everything D* advertises?

Thanks.
Greg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

> What I did do was pull the ethernet connection out of my BluRay DVD player that I was using for NetFlix, etc...and plugged it into *the second ethernet port on the back of the HR23* (DECA box still plugged into the other port).


Here's the big problem. The second port will cause you problems, when it's used to connect to your router. I know from first hand experience. :eek2:
Since you're using DECA, the correct way is to have a BB DECA added, to do the bridging to your home network/internet.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

VOS is correct, you should not use the second port on the HR23. You should only have the single connection from the HR23 to the DECA module. You may be able to order the Wireless DECA from DIRECTV for $25 + shipping. You would of course need wireless networking in your home already. That is likely the simplest way to get you connected. Then you wouldn't even have to use your Blu-Ray cable.

Log in to your DIRECTV account, Go to "Account Overview" and then click on "My Equipment" tab.
Then click on the "DIRECTV Cinema Connection Kit" and look for the "self-Install" item.


----------



## BigWaylon (Jul 6, 2011)

I do have a wireless router, but wasn't pleased with streaming NetFlix on the BluRay through it, so I wasn't sure how well the VOD service would work.

The wireless kit does show up at $25 + $6.99 shipping when I log into my account.

Is the BB DECA and 2-way splitter setup much different than the wired Cinema Connection Kit that "requires" professional installation?

While wireless would be easier, I think I'll be happier with wired based on the equipment and internet I'm using. I can easily have an ethernet cable available at any of my three DVRs, so going wired isn't going to be much additional effort.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

BigWaylon said:


> I do have a wireless router, but wasn't pleased with streaming NetFlix on the BluRay through it, so I wasn't sure how well the VOD service would work.
> 
> The wireless kit does show up at $25 + $6.99 shipping when I log into my account.
> 
> ...


The wired CCK *is* the BB DECA but apparently Directv won't sell it directly without installation. They are available from Solid Signal but eBay would be cheaper (a normal DECA plus the power inserter with F connector would also work).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you get the wired CCK, you would not need to run Ethernet to any of the receivers. You would simply be using a 2-way splitter at one of the locations (green label) and then connect the BB DECA to both coax and Ethernet and then add power.

The WCCK has a pass through (built-in 2-way splitter) so you would not need to buy one for that device.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I am wondering here... If he is using the DECA add on to convert to Ethernet for the "vintage"  DVR and was able to plug a cable in directly then could he not obtain a cheap 5 port switch and hook his DECA dongle's Ethernet fitting to it, another line from the switch to the HR, plus a third line to his Ethernet?

Might require one of those in line couplers to connect 2 lengths of Cat5/6 cable since I'm sure the DECA's Ethernet line is too short for other purposes.

No splitters, no additional power supply on the sat system and no CCK to convert an already converted signal to Ethernet again.

Sorry if this confuses things but the DECA dongle is already converting to Ethernet for the HR.

Downside of this of course is it would not be forward compatible if/when DECA only HRs hit circulation.

And as well *it's a potential point of failure outside the chain of supportability*.

Don "just my 0 * 02 cents worth" Bolton


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> I am wondering here... If he is using the DECA add on to convert to Ethernet for the "vintage"  DVR and was able to plug a cable in directly then could he not obtain a cheap 5 port switch and hook his DECA dongle's Ethernet fitting to it, another line from the switch to the HR, plus a third line to his Ethernet?
> 
> Might require one of those in line couplers to connect 2 lengths of Cat5/6 cable since I'm sure the DECA's Ethernet line is too short for other purposes.
> 
> ...


No need to "wonder":










While not preferred or supported, it does work.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

As I thought. Thanks VOS. 

Don "the key there is unsupported" Bolton


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

"veryoldschool" said:


> No need to "wonder":
> 
> While not preferred or supported, it does work.


This is exactly the way my "DTV installed" MRV/DECA connection was made on my system when originally installed. Has never been a problem. Of course, it was my installer's 1st MRV/ DECA install.


----------



## BigWaylon (Jul 6, 2011)

the picture above is the one I linked to in one of my post (that I couldn't use the actual link due to <5 posts)...

I went ahead and ordered a green label splitter and a BB DECA yesterday. Not much more than a cheap 5-port switch, so I'm going to try it next week when it arrives.

Does it matter which DVR I place the splitter near? One of the DVRs has a power inserter with it, the other two do not.

Thanks.
Greg


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BigWaylon said:


> the picture above is the one I linked to in one of my post (that I couldn't use the actual link due to <5 posts...
> 
> I went ahead and ordered a green label splitter and a BB DECA yesterday. Not much more than a cheap 5-port switch, so I'm going to try it next week when it arrives.
> 
> ...


The power supply near one of your DVRs is for the SWiM.

You could place the BB DECA at any location, but it might be simpler to put it at a different location just so the added power supply doesn't add to the confusion, but you will need to make sure there is an Ethernet port available at the location you choose.

In any event, you will remove the coax from the DECA module, connect that to the input of the 2-way green-label splitter. Then the outputs will go to (1) the DECA module previously connected and (2) the BB Deca. The BB Deca will then need the power cable connected and an Ethernet port connected to your switch (possibly via house cabling).

That's it, pretty simple and you will have everything connected. The BB DECA simply acts as a bridge between your home networking and the DECA cloud.


----------



## BigWaylon (Jul 6, 2011)

Doug Brott said:


> The power supply near one of your DVRs is for the SWiM.
> 
> You could place the BB DECA at any location, but it might be simpler to put it at a different location just so the added power supply doesn't add to the confusion, but you will need to make sure there is an Ethernet port available at the location you choose.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. I was assuming that the BB DECA would get inserted into the system like that...just figured it wouldn't go between a DECA and the DVR (i.e. not attach the splitter to the 6" coax coming off the DECA into the DVR).

After that, I should have CINEMA_plus_/VOD on all TVs...like I did the other day with the ethernet plugged into the 2nd port of the HR23, just without the concern of the problems to come.

I'm currently using a powerline ethernet setup, which has worked great so far. I have the option to try that, as well as running a hard line straight from the router, depending on which room I choose to place it.

Thanks.
Greg


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

BigWaylon said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I was assuming that the BB DECA would get inserted into the system like that...just figured it wouldn't go between a DECA and the DVR (i.e. not attach the splitter to the 6" coax coming off the DECA into the DVR).
> 
> After that, I should have CINEMA_plus_/VOD on all TVs...like I did the other day with the ethernet plugged into the 2nd port of the HR23, just without the concern of the problems to come.
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you are currently using a Powerline setup successfully, you should be fine with that connection for the BB DECA. You are not really streaming with the BB DECA. You just need to be able to download video over it.

- Merg


----------



## BigWaylon (Jul 6, 2011)

Quick question. 

BB DECA and 2-way splitter arrived today. There's a red line on the splitter that looks like it runs from the IN to the OUT on the left side. The phrase "DC Power Pass" is over that line. 

Does it matter which OUT goes to the BB DECA and which one goes to the regular DECA and then DVR?

Thanks.
Greg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

BigWaylon said:


> Quick question.
> 
> BB DECA and 2-way splitter arrived today. There's a red line on the splitter that looks like it runs from the IN to the OUT on the left side. The phrase "DC Power Pass" is over that line.
> 
> ...


Nope
That's where you'd connect a PI if you had to, for powering the SWiM/dish.


----------

